

Ask HN: Best place to celebrate New Year's Eve. - usaphp

I've realized that it's only 25 days left and I still don't know where to celebrate New Year's Eve. Where are you going to celebrate it?
======
alokhar
I'll be at my local ski hill to go to the unofficially annual igloo party. The
igloo gets bigger every year - last year there were 5 rooms, a dance floor,
and kegs...

